# عن تحضير حمض النيتريك صناعيا أو تجاريا



## zak13 (26 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
أولا انا جديد في هذا المنتدى واتمنى ان اعطي واحصل على الفائده المطلوبه .....
ثانيا هل بامكاني الحصول على معلومات حول تحضير حمض النيتريك صناعيا أوتجاريا من مواد يمكنني الحصول عليها من مصادر في الطبيعه مثلا او من اماكن غير المختبرات الكبرى ؟؟؟
افيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا ....


----------



## zaszaszas (7 فبراير 2009)

في هذا المنتدى يوجد صفحة عن حامض النيتريك


----------



## الجعفرى الشريف (27 يوليو 2010)

اود معرفة تحضير حمض النيتريك من مواد استطيع الحصول عليها


----------



## المتوحش الكاسر (9 أكتوبر 2013)

في تحضير حمض النيتريك بطريقة حمض الكبريتيك مع نترات البوتاسيوم: 
1. برد حمض الكبريتيك وذلك بوضعه في الثلاجة قبل البدء في التحضير هذه الخطوة تقلل من تكون أكسيد النيتروجين. 
2. عند التسخين حاول قدر الإمكان أن يكون التسخين خفيفا وألا ترتفع الحرارة لأكثر من 85ْم هذه الخطوة أيضا للتقليل من أكسيد النيتروجين. 
3. ضع الوعاء الذي يستقبل الحمض المتكثف في حمام ثلجي (للتقليل من تصاعد الأبخرة) 
4. كلما كان حمض الكبريتيك المستخدم مركز أكثر كان أفضل يمكن الحصول على تركيز أكثر من 98% وذلك بتسخينه لفترة طويلة جدا (حتى تتوقف الأبخرة البيضاء ولو كان أكثر من 90% (عند ظهور الأبخرة) فلا بأس. 
5. إذا أمكنك تقطير حمض النيتريك تحت الفراغ فهي الظروف المثالية للحصول على 100% حمض نيتريك نقي. كما في هذه الصورة حيث نلاحظ أن دورق استقبال الحمض مربوط بشافط هواء أو مفرغة هواء لكن يجب أن تكون الدوارق قوية حتى لاتنكسر.


----------

